# Общий раздел > Чувства > Личность и её черты >  Бедные – потому что ленивые

## Irina

* Бедные – потому что ленивые*

 Вот что я вам скажу: если вы бедные, значит, вы ленивые.

И никакие западные книжки, никакие отечественные лотереи, никакие поля чудес и наследства от американских бабушек вас, увы, не спасут.

Бедность – это диагноз.

Давайте для начала определимся, что такое бедность.

Есть, конечно, всякие официальные критерии, согласно которым определяется «черта бедности» и разнообразные «прожиточные минимумы».

*Но общество не пользуется официальными методами, и традиционно причисляет к «бедным» тех, кто:*

    * плохо одет;
    * плохо накормлен;
    * не способен продержаться от зарплаты до зарплаты без долгов;
    * не имеет квартиры;
    * не ездит летом отдыхать хотя бы в Крым.

Иногда судят по детям: если не хватает на разумные развлечения малышам, будь ты хоть сто раз одет в Армани – все равно бедный.

Для меня бедность – это невозможность удовлетворять базовые потребности своей семьи в уютном жилье, хорошем сбалансированном питании, качественном лечении и достойных развлечениях.

Если ты не можешь позволить себе с одной зарплаты купить хотя бы недорогие обои и новые шторы – ты бедный.

Если не позволяешь себе вдоволь рыбы и фруктов – бедный.

Если не лечишь зубы годами из-за нехватки денег – бедный.

Не хватает на билеты в цирк – бедный тем более.

В нашей стране, в которой еще так сильно наследство «рабочих и крестьян», которые остро ненавидели богатых и искренне гордились собственной голоштанной бедностью, быть бедным вовсе не стыдно.

Типа того, что «бедный – значит честный».

И никто не признается – я бедный только потому, что мне лень:

    * встать с дивана,
    * прекратить ныть и жаловаться,
    * найти достойную работу или пять приработков –

и вырваться, наконец, на широкие просторы достатка.

Я твердо убеждена: если женщина в вопросах собственного финансового благополучия надеется на государство, маму-папу, двоюродную тетю, обеспеченного мужа или богатую родню, эта женщина – бедная.

И никогда из бедности своей не выпутается: даже если действительно существует богатый муж или щедрый любовник.

Призрак бедности будет являться ей каждый день, и в одну черную годину станет явью.

Если только и делать, что стенать и плакать, жалуясь на горькую свою судьбину, безденежье и нищету – ничего не произойдет, деньги не падают с неба и не плодятся в тумбочках.

*Хочешь быть обеспеченным – будь.*

Только имей в виду – достаток не бывает легким:

    * надо работать больше чем восемь часов в день;
    * это надо брать на себя ответственность и рисковать;
    * надо все время учиться и совершенствоваться;
    * думать и быть начеку, чтобы не упустить шансы, в избытке предоставляемые каждому из нас судьбой.

Как говориться, если ты просишь у Бога денег – он обязательно пошлет тебе работу.

*В заключение расскажу вам одну историю: на заре своей карьеры в торговле я звала себе в напарницы одну учительницу.*

Она только развелась с мужем, тот актер, алиментов, соответственно, с гулькин нос.

У учительницы этой двое деток, живет в общежитии, крупу на месяц растягивает горстями – если сварит полторы горсти каши, а не одну, до зарплаты не дотянет.

Дети мяса не едят неделями, шоколадку видят только на новый год.

Пошли, говорю, ко мне, я тебя научу, все помогу, будем вместе осваивать торговлю, там заработки повыше.

Нет, говорит, не пойду. На эту работу мне ДАЛЕКО ЕЗДИТЬ.

Она была очень бедной.

----------


## Leon1970

Автор идиот не знающий жизни. Он проживает в городе, где масса возможностей. В провинции работы или нет совсем, или платят гроши. Хоть заработайся по 12 часов в сутки, на зарплату это никак не влияет. Сельчане и так работают по 12 и более часов в сутки, ведь приходя с работы домой они пашут на своих огородах. Автор не просто идиот, он патологический дебил, какого бы пола он не был...

----------


## гость

А может он не в этой стране живёт ))))))))))

----------


## Настя

Я думаю, что авторы комментариев просто не потрудились внимательно прочесть заметку. "Надо всё время учиться и совершенствоваться". Это следует понимать так: если то, чем ты занимаешься, не приносит должного дохода - смени род деятельности!

----------


## Carlen

Не все так просто, а если в принципе невозможно что-то изменить. В Минске люди живут по-разному, но в любом случае они гораздо обеспеченней своих сограждан из деревни Мухозасранское, хотя в этой деревне люди гораздо трудолюбивее и не заняты трудом только когда спят... Но они ничего не могут изменить. Потому что выбор у них не велик. Хотя и в Мухозасранской деревне люди живут по разному. Все в мире относительно... Кто считает себя бедным если не может позволить себе яхту на Адриатике иметь. А кто-то считает себя обеспеченным, если у него есть деньги на дешевую еду и он имеет квартиру и подержанный автомобиль.

----------


## Vlad99

В любое время человек - творец своей судьбы. Особенно в современное, когда огромный доступ к информации. Сейчас практически всему можно научится самостоятельно, удаленно, через [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ], курсы, мастер-классы. И на это даже не нужно много денег, ко многой информации можно получить доступ бесплатно.

----------

